# Guess who's Back?



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Atlantis will be producing the Aurora 1-13 Big Trex limited to only 1500 pieces made from the original tooling. Tell your distributors and Hobby Shops if you want this the kit they should order it. It will sell out fast. He will come molded in a reddish orange with Glow parts just like the original. I will post a page on the Atlantis website Soon with all the details. This kit was the *first casted steel mold ever made*. It's in fantastic shape. I have received the test shots and will post them on the Atlantis website. Atlantis is very excited about this kit hope you are as well. It will feature the original box art. It will *not be* marketed as *Prehistoric Scenes*. It will go in the New Atlantis *Prehistoric Series* of kits. This release is all about the plastic parts inside the box. Hopefully we will do some more in the series that were never done.
Thanks for reading.

Pete
President
http://www.atlantis-models.com


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Pete...will this be available as a pre-order possibly from your Megahobby website?

Great idea....!

MMM.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome!!!!

Sean


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Yes we will have him up soon for preorder!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Price?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Msrp Is $80.00


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Update!*

Just finished the Page for the T-Rex
http://www.atlantis-models.com


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the update Pete, count me in for one.

Randy


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great news about the T Rex. I wonder when Atlantis will put up the pages for the San Bernadillo UFO and the Phoenix one too?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW!!!! I will defiantly grab one or two!!!!!:thumbsup: Love that kit! Hope Steve put's him up soon!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!! A must have for me!! Any hope of seeing the Tar Pit, or Cave and others in the series?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool Chinxy, you can compare the two! Make them fight. See if the reissue can dethrone the original. 

Great idea from Atlantis. $80 is fair too... thats a HUGE kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I know I will get one for sure, hopefully I will be able to swing 2 of them.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Tar Pit kit would be great.Not too crazy about T-REX.Many other Dino kits and Prehistoric Mammals kits from the resin ones sold on thr market today would be welcomed.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Yes we will have him up soon for preorder!


Im Definitly grabbing two of these guys from ya!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And in the original color plastic! Waytago, Pete! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> Atlantis will be producing the Aurora 1-13 Big Trex limited to only 1500 pieces made from the original tooling. Tell your distributors and Hobby Shops if you want this the kit they should order it. It will sell out fast. He will come molded in a reddish orange with Glow parts just like the original. I will post a page on the Atlantis website Soon with all the details. This kit was the *first casted steel mold ever made*. It's in fantastic shape. I have received the test shots and will post them on the Atlantis website. Atlantis is very excited about this kit hope you are as well. It will feature the original box art. It will *not be* marketed as *Prehistoric Scenes*. It will go in the New Atlantis *Prehistoric Series* of kits. This release is all about the plastic parts inside the box. Hopefully we will do some more in the series that were never done.
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> Pete
> ...


Damn!! I was going to guess Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Well this is exciting news! See what I said? I said when you guys first started why are you coming out with the boring Bears kit....Now you are doing right by me! I like my kits in the realm of fantastic! I LOVED PL's Dinosaur kits back 10 years ago! So please repop the rest of the prehistoric scenes too!

Almost all the kits from times past will be done. 

P.S. I know people are fond of the bear, JFK and other boring Aurora kits but they weren't in my day so.........I like monsters and dinosaurs anyways and I bet most kids do too.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Better each day!*

Man, for all the grim news of our hobby's death not too long ago things have sure done a 180! So cool to get new and interesting goodies so often you can hardly keep up with them!


----------



## YarriWarrior (May 12, 2010)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!! It's about time this kit got released! :hat: Jeff


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Great work, Pete. Good to hear you're starting your OWN PS series!!! <g>

T-rex looks lovely!! Kudo's!

Buc


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Your namesake said it best, "Hail Atlantis!"


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You are making a bunch of old guys kids again Mega. However for me as much as I like to see a good build of one of these my youthful interest in dinosaurs has waned and I just can't get interested in buying or building one. But when you other dino lovers do definitely post pics for us all to appreciate.

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Atlantis any chance you guys will come out with a Styrene Stegy?I have the resin version the ps stegy but love to see a styrene one come to fruitation:thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Been waiting forever for this rerelease. Hope you consider other PS kits even if you don't call them "Prehistoric Scenes".


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great News!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just preorder 3 of these big guys on my card:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

rkoenn said:


> However for me as much as I like to see a good build of one of these my youthful interest in dinosaurs has waned and I just can't get interested in buying or building one.



Maybe this pic will give you a little spark for this particular kit


Sometimes seeing the beast in a pic where you can appreciate the size, really brings back the excitement.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

You know I pre ordered two yesterday! Steve said I was fast!
Can't wait for this one! Plus it will go nicely with my original! Thanks Dave!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news! Any idea on when they will come out? I'm guessing pretty soon as the molds are ready.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Everything I've seen says mid 2011.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> Everything I've seen says mid 2011.


Well we waited this long for the reissue to be like it was when it first came out.So waiting a couple more months isnt going to kill anyone as it will be well worth the wait in the long run:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Atlantis website says May 2011! And with everything coming out to this point! I NEED to wait! Spending way too much money! Sad, just sad! BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey Chinxy, you can keep your original unpainted and paint the new one up.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

This is freaking great news!

Thanks Atlantis!:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

In another thread it mentioned as early as March 2011!!! 

I want to publicly announce my shame & selfishness and say I wasn't willing to support Atlantis in the decision of re-releasing the T-Rex ,in it's original colors no less, _mostly because of COST_! Now that They have spoken of its forth coming, I am very relieved and excited of their doing so and just might have to have at the least one. 

Now..I must get back to dinner! What goes well with eating CROW???? :drunk:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

GO ATLANTIS!

If ANYONE has the background artwork for the original T-REX: PM me. I can re-print it @ a very low cost. High quality and Cheaper than anyone else.
Bob


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Really looking forward to this one! Atlantis is really getting their game face on! Yet another kit I must have!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

I just pre-ordered two of these from Cult. I am very excited about getting this kit again. I love that it will be the original red/orange color with the glow parts!!! Thanks Atlantis!!! I can’t wait to see what other kits Atlantis releases in their prehistoric series.

John


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I might even have to buy one...


----------

